# Hey From NC



## bway1341 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey guys I am new here. We are Big into AQHA


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome

So do you have any pics of your horses??


----------



## bway1341 (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is our 6 month old and Our HUS horse


----------



## bway1341 (Nov 10, 2008)

our Jumping Mare


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

ooooooo!!!!! There all so pretty!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bway1341 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks We Have a Halter horse to But I dont have any pics Right now He Is Huge!


----------



## bway1341 (Nov 10, 2008)

O here he is


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

How old is he??
Whats his bloodlines?


----------



## bway1341 (Nov 10, 2008)

he is 5 His name Is Naturally TE coolest


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the forums! im from NC too


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

A very warm welcome to the forum. Your horse is really cooool looking!! ;-).

Hope you enjoy your stay here 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome 

Your horses are adorable


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  Aww, cute horses!


----------



## bway1341 (Nov 10, 2008)

sandy2u1 said:


> welcome to the forums! im from NC too


 
Where at in NC.

Thanks Guys


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the HF!


----------



## bway1341 (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Asheboro, NC 45 minutes from greensboro


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome to HF from Greenville, NC!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares in Hillsborough.


----------

